# Where are all the goldens in need?



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Did you try www.petfinder.com? There are a few other sites like that but I can't remember the names now. If that doesn't work, hopefully someone on here can help.


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

You could also try craigslist. Of course, you have to be careful on there b/c there are bad breeders on there but sometimes rescues and foster families will post ads on there. I've done it with some of my foster dogs- the adoption was still through the agency though.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Just stick around and waiting for the postings. I've seen many dogs in NC shelters in need of rescue. I think Fostermom is in NC, maybe she can give you advice on where and when to look.

Most of these dogs are mixes, but as you scroll through the list you will find purebreds, too. http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search...lden+Retriever&location=NC&startsearch=Search

States she's a mix, but she's beautiful. http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16424728


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

It does state Gidget is a mix but she looks all golden to me. Sometimes shelters do list obvious full bred goldens as mixes and I'm not sure why they do that.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

did you try contacting that place in Georgia that has 21 ready for homes?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Goldens in NC*



audreyannlow said:


> I'm extremely aware that there are many more dogs than there are willing adopters, and that popular breeds get unethically bred, then dumped, more than others. I've been trying to encourage a friend of mine to consider adopting, rather than buying a golden, but I can't find many in the Raleigh, NC area. They do want a young adult, which limits their choices, and they want a dog that looks "purebred" although they know nothing about the standard, breed history, conformation, etc.
> 
> I'm just a little confused as to where all the NC goldens-in-need are. I've looked at other breed rescues, and they all have plenty of available dogs. Does anyone know whether some of the NC rescues (to my best knowledge, Neuse River, Triad, Charlotte, Cape Fear) simply don't list all of their dogs? Or maybe there are further rescues that will work with adopters in bordering states?
> 
> ...


 
Audrey,

I am with CFGRR based in Wilmington. CFGRR has a wait list of approved applicants for incoming dogs-some of our dogs never get listed, they go right to approved adopters after being fully vetted.

Some of the Rescue groups do not list all of the dogs they have in their Rescue Program because these dogs may be receiving treatment for Heartworm or need some type of surgery. Once they have completed treatments or have recovered and are deemed healthy, they are available for Adoption, then posted on the website or on Petfinder.com. Most Rescue groups use both websites-CFGRR updates the Petfinder listing first then it's website. 

Here is the link to the GOLDEN RETRIEVER CLUB OF AMERICA NATIONAL RESCUE COMMITTEE. This is a list of all the Golden Retriever Rescue Groups in the U.S. They are listed by Region and by state within each Region.

http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/sc/ggrlc.html

Click on the Rescue Group's name to view their information page which provides their website, contact info, and it will also tell you if they adopt out of their service area. Go the group's website to view their available dogs, their Adoption Process and Policy, and adoption requirements. Some of the groups have their Adoption Application available on their Website. 

GRATEFUL GOLDENS OF THE LOWCOUNTRY, is a very good Rescue group based in Mt. Pleasant, SC. They usually have a nice selection of available Goldens and they adopt out of their Service Territory.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I had a shelter tell me that they list all the dogs as a mix because they can't definitely tell an adopter it is a pure bred. 

This girl however has to be a pure Golden, run don't walk to go see her.

(same one linked above)
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16424728

Gidget 
*Golden Retriever [Mix]*

* Large







Young







Female







Dog *


   
  

*More About Gidget*
Gidget is a ~1-2 year old golden retriever mix. She's a little shy around strangers, but is coming out of her shell as she gets used to the workers at the pound. Walks easy on leash. Has a beautiful coat and a sunny disposition. 

*My Contact Info*
Alleghany Animal Shelter

Sparta, NC
336-372-8744
 

 Email Alleghany Animal Shelter


----------



## audreyannlow (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice and information.

I've sent them the links to each one of those dogs, to the Georgia rescue (response: "too far"...grrr), to the four rescues in NC, and to petfinder. What I'm mainly surprised about is that there aren't an overwhelming number of goldens on petfinder and craigslist. Maybe it has something to do with my mainly being involved with "pit bull" type dogs (about every other shelter dog is visually identified as one, including one who turned out to be an AKC registered labrador retriever).

If it were me, I'd contact a local rescue, fill out an app, and wait for the right dog, but these would be first-time adopters. It seems that the only thing stopping them from buying a puppy (and not from a serious hobby breeder) is that they want a young adult.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

You have to remember that a lot of shelters if they get what looks like a purebred dog, they will contact a rescue. (Or a rescue will go in and adopt them.) That is one reason why goldens don't seem to last at shelters very long. I agree that the best thing is to contact a local rescue and get approved. It may take awhile, but I'm sure they could get a young adult like that. That's how we got all of ours.


----------



## audreyannlow (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh, also, about the "mix" thing. You definitely cannot tell - I have a dog who was ILP'd as a golden retriever before I met his full sibling who looks like a purebred toller and another who is 120 lbs.

Back when we fostered (ie: before college), I _never_ listed a dog as purebred. When asked, I would tell the potential adopter whether or not I thought the dog could be ILP'd as a certain breed and explained that an ILP'd dog is really no different from a registered dog that is neutered or on limited registration. Of course, you're not supposed to apply for an ILP if you know the dog is a mutt, but you can never be sure, if she's from unknown origins, that she isn't.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had the same problem last fall when looking for a rescue in the KC area. All the goldens listed in petfinder with 100 miles or so, were incorrectly identified. They didn't even look like they were half golden.

I had to actually go through a golden rescue over 200 miles away, Dirks Fund. It was through this board that I found MacKenzie there. She also was not listed.

Of course, now I see goldens more often, so maybe timing is everything.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Goldens in need in NC*

I help CFGRR with Intakes, I see a lot of Goldens advertisied on Craigslist or on a local Yard Sale website in the area. I always contact the person to let them know CFGRR can take their Golden into Rescue-most of the time the person never replies. 
Most of the people who have ads want the Money for their dog and most of the Purebred Goldens go very quickly. 

CFGRR also offers a Courtesy Referral listing as do other Golden Rescue Groups if the person does not want to surrender their Golden to a group. 

When people contact CFGRR who are interested in adopting a Golden, we always encourage them to submit an Adoption Application right away. This way the Adoption Process which includes a telephone interview, reference check, and the home visit is completed. Applicants must be approved before they can visit the dog(s) they are interested in adopting, as do most of the Golden Rescue groups. Applications are processed on a first come basis-we try to make the best possible match for the applicant and the dog-lifestyle and activity level. CFGRR wants the adoption to be a permanent placement, so the steps invloved in the Adoption process help insure this. 

We encourage people who are interested in adopting if they don't see one that is available they are interested in, to submit their application and get approved, this way when a new dog becomes available they are approved and ready to meet the dog. CFGRR has dogs coming into Rescue on a regular basis, almost weekly as most other Golden Rescues do too.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Can Cape Fear pull the girl in the shelter? http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16424728


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I DON'T understand why more goldens are not brought up to northeast, from southern states, the red ones in georgia, transported to MAGRR, people can not always afford, to travel to get them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Golden girl in Sparta, NC*



Kimm said:


> Can Cape Fear pull the girl in the shelter? http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16424728


There are four Golden Ret. Rescue Groups here in NC-we each have a Service Area we cover. 

The Sparta, NC Shelter is in the Charlotte Club or Triad GR Rescues area.

I will forward her info to both of the Groups Intake Coordinators.


----------



## KathyF (Apr 1, 2010)

That Gidget is gorgeous! If I didn't live so far away I'd go get her! Wonder how she'd like an all expenses-paid trip to London?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> There are four Golden Ret. Rescue Groups here in NC-we each have a Service Area we cover.
> 
> The Sparta, NC Shelter is in the Charlotte Club or Triad GR Rescues area.
> 
> I will forward her info to both of the Groups Intake Coordinators.


Thank you...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I also answer the email account for CFGRR along with helping with Intake-if I hear that either Triad or the Charlotte Rescue has pulled her, I'll post the update.

Looks like the Sparta Shelter is closest to Triad GRR.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Goldens brought up North*



goldensrbest said:


> I DON'T understand why more goldens are not brought up to northeast, from southern states, the red ones in georgia, transported to MAGRR, people can not always afford, to travel to get them.


 
It depends on whether or not a Rescue Group will take dogs in from out of their Service Area or out of state and if they have the Resources to do so-volunteers, funds. 

There are four Golden Rescue Groups in NC, we each have a Service Area we cover. For example, CFGRR is based in Wilmington, NC. We serve the Coastal Counties of NC only. We do not take dogs in from out of our Service Area or from out of state-we do not have the resources. 

Golden Rescue Groups have a Board of Directors and are staffed by volunteers. Many of them work full time jobs besides be actively involved in Rescue. We have volunteers who work with Intake, transport, home visits, dog evaluations, special events, fund raisers, etc. 

In NC, the Rescue Group that is closest to a shelter that has a golden is the group who will take the dog into it's program. If this group doesn't have any available foster homes, the next closest group will be contacted. 

AGA is a very large Golden Rescue and they have unlimited resources to pull dogs from all over GA and other states in the Southeastern Region.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Peppertree in NY and a few others are really good about taking Goldens in from the South. I think the major issue is usually transporting.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Golden mix*



Kimm said:


> Can Cape Fear pull the girl in the shelter? http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16424728


 
I heard from the Intake Coordinator with the Charlotte Club, they are full to capacity and especially can not take a mix in right now. 

I haven't gotten a reply from the Intake Coordinator with TGRR yet.


----------



## audreyannlow (Mar 5, 2007)

If TGRR can't take her, do you think NRGRR may be a possibility, especially if someone were willing to transport?

Thanks so much for all the great advice regarding the search for a golden. At this point, I'm tempted to say that the family is simply lacking in compassion and has that snob mentality. I'm going to try and get them to meet my 2 rescued golden CGCs, in the hopes of touching them somehow. I don't think they'll look at an adoptable dog unless it's in their city and someone says it's a purebred.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gidget*

Were all of the NC Golden Ret. Rescues and the SC ones contacted for Gidget.
Someone hwas to take her she is just precious!!!!

http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I still have not heard from the Intake Coordinator with TGRR-NRGRR would be the next group in line.

KIMM asked if CFGRR could take her-she is out of our Service Area. I only contacted GRRCC and TGRR. I don't know if someone else emailed NRGRR or the Rescues in SC.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Golden*



audreyannlow said:


> If TGRR can't take her, do you think NRGRR may be a possibility, especially if someone were willing to transport?
> 
> Thanks so much for all the great advice regarding the search for a golden. At this point, I'm tempted to say that the family is simply lacking in compassion and has that snob mentality. I'm going to try and get them to meet my 2 rescued golden CGCs, in the hopes of touching them somehow. I don't think they'll look at an adoptable dog unless it's in their city and someone says it's a purebred.


CFGRR often gets purebred Goldens into Rescue-the owners will give us their AKC registration papers which CFGRR keeps in the file of the dog. These papers are not given to the Adoptive Family-no idea why. 

I hope this family will change their mind when they meet your two Awesome Rescued Goldens.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

audreyannlow said:


> If TGRR can't take her, do you think NRGRR may be a possibility, especially if someone were willing to transport?
> 
> Thanks so much for all the great advice regarding the search for a golden. At this point, I'm tempted to say that the family is simply lacking in compassion and has that snob mentality. I'm going to try and get them to meet my 2 rescued golden CGCs, in the hopes of touching them somehow. I don't think they'll look at an adoptable dog unless it's in their city and someone says it's a purebred.


It could be that they just are not educated enough in rescuing. When I bought Brady, I did not even consider rescuing because I assumed that ALL rescues were given up because of aggression. I did not want to bring that into my home with children. It was through this board, and through all the rescues that I have met in the last few years, that led me to rescue MacKenzie and my cat Willow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Gidget*



mylissyk said:


> I had a shelter tell me that they list all the dogs as a mix because they can't definitely tell an adopter it is a pure bred.
> 
> This girl however has to be a pure Golden, run don't walk to go see her.
> 
> ...


 
I went ahead and contacted NRGRR, FOOTHILLS and Grateful Goldens Rescue. *Foothills responded-too far for them to take her. *

No reply yet from GGLCR, NRGRR, and still nothing from TGRR. 

I will send to SEVA also, this shelter doesn't look too far from the VA Border.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Goldens in Rescue*



cubbysan said:


> It could be that they just are not educated enough in rescuing. When I bought Brady, I did not even consider rescuing because I assumed that ALL rescues were given up because of aggression. I did not want to bring that into my home with children. It was through this board, and through all the rescues that I have met in the last few years, that led me to rescue MacKenzie and my cat Willow.


 
Goldens are surrendered to Rescue Groups for various reasons-due to the economy, life style changes, health reasons of the owners, etc.

Most Rescue groups can not and will not take in an Aggressive dog due to liability reasons and because they can not be placed.


----------



## audreyannlow (Mar 5, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> It could be that they just are not educated enough in rescuing. When I bought Brady, I did not even consider rescuing because I assumed that ALL rescues were given up because of aggression. I did not want to bring that into my home with children. It was through this board, and through all the rescues that I have met in the last few years, that led me to rescue MacKenzie and my cat Willow.


I'd bet that you had no idea there existed plenty of rescued animals in pet therapy, service for the disabled, canine/feline acting, competitive sports (#5 agility GSD a few years back), and even Search and Rescue. I'd bet you had no idea that the breeder you were buying from had bred dogs that had ended up homeless, likely killed, while there do exist ethical breeders who breed to the standard and require buyers to return any unwanted dogs. I'm sure you had no idea that the first ever AKC Dual Champion (bench and field champion) Labrador Retriever was a vicious rescued dog. And I doubt you'd been sent the GRCA guide to acquiring a golden.

Brady, MacKenzie, and Willow are all very lucky to have a compassionate owner!


----------



## audreyannlow (Mar 5, 2007)

*Gidget*

It looks like the family may go to meet this young lady! Any news on the rescue front? If they don't adopt, she could at least hitch-hike back to Raleigh.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Audreyannlow-still no reply from any of the Intake Coordinators as of this morning yet. It's always a bad time for Intake over a holiday-a lot of the Foster familys have plans, people in for holidays, or go out of town. Rescue groups have to use Boarding facilities at times and they are usually full over the holidays too as well as the Vet Clinics. When a dog has been pulled from a shelter-it goes directly to the Vet and is placed in Quarantine for a few days, then receives a full exam, then placed into a foster home.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That is awesome. She is so pretty, I am sure they will fall in love with her. Just look at that expression on her face....


----------



## audreyannlow (Mar 5, 2007)

Argh! I love UNC, but this is why we need a pet policy! MIT has one. If only students would be allowed to foster, so many of us would do ANYTHING for that opportunity, train the dogs to be CGCs, groom them every week, anything. And then more students would grow up to actually _care_ and not just want pets for selfish reasons.

Thank you for all the information. The parents will hopefully meet my dogs tomorrow and then I'm just crossing my fingers that they'll go meet Gidget... I wish I weren't a brand new driver and could go over, give her some obedience training, and wow them so much that they'd adopt every single animal at that shelter. Okay, will stop dreaming now.


----------



## audreyannlow (Mar 5, 2007)

Gidget has been adopted!!! Not by this family...still working on them...but yes! She is safe.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

audreyannlow said:


> Gidget has been adopted!!! Not by this family...still working on them...but yes! She is safe.


Audreyannlow, thanks for the update. Glad to hear Gidget is safe, hope she is with a loving family. 

I just got a message from one of the Intke Coordinators from one of the Golden Rescues and was getting ready to update that she had been adopted.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am with NRGRR in Raleigh. I have been out of town for the last week and am only seeing this now. Our group only places the available dogs on the website and petfinder. Until they are cleared medically (spayed/neutered, HW treated if necessary, or any other little thing, like a UTI), we don't post them as available. We want to be sure our dogs are completely healthy, or if not, that we know exactly what their health issues are (if they can't be fixed before adoption, i.e. heart condition or arthritis) so that we can be totally upfront about the dog we are adopting out. 

I would suggest that your friends fill out an applications, get approved and then their adoption coordinator will contact them when a dog that fits what they are looking for comes into the program. They will at least be advised if there is a dog who might not be available yet that is in the program. They won't get that type of information unless they are approved adopters, though.

We have LOTS of goldens that need homes in NC. It's quite overwhelming at times. Like carolinamom said, this is a tough week/weekend to contact rescues.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

In the last week, there have been at least 5 Goldens for rehoming in different cities on NC Craigslist ads. They go very quickly-if anyone is interested in one, contact them immediatley. There are at least three on Craigslist right now.

I *always* contact the person who posts the ad giving them the Golden Ret. Rescue informaton for their area-rarely do I get a reply........


----------

